

Judge sentences journalist Barrett Brown to 5 years prison in obstruction case - Alupis
http://thedesk.matthewkeys.net/2015/01/journalist-barrett-brown-sentenced-jail/

======
Alupis
The tl;dr is:

Barrett Brown did reporting on Lulz Sec regarding their hacking spree and
basically re-tweeted information as he received it. He's been sentenced to 5
years in prison and a $900,000 fine for "obstruction" and "aiding" Lulz Sec.

This occurred during the same time period when Lulz Sec was being effectively
run by the FBI via the turned informant-inside-man Sabu.

